# Recommendations for good TV scan clinic?



## scarletmac (Feb 7, 2015)

Hello all,

After FET in late Nov and a hopeful BFP in early Dec, I have had NHS scans x 2 in Inverness at 7 weeks and 8 weeks showing an empty gestational sac  and a non-viable pregnancy.  My clinic (in Spain) have suggested I seek out a second opinion elsewhere, although they agree chances of misdiagnosis are tiny.  I want to try to pick the best / a good place to go (without breaking the bank).  Have been to Glasgow Royal Fertility Clinic / Infirmary and GCRM before for endomentrila thickness, both seemed excellent, latter more expensive for external patient, but any tips would be appreciated.  Sure they are all as good as each other with the same equipment but thought worth asking.....happy to travel anywhere.  Thank you.


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Sorry you find yourself in such uncertainty.  Whilst I have had great experience at GCRM I don't know of any others but didn't want to read and run. A quick Google search for baby scans Inverness showed a few private companies...one in Inverurie.  There is also a company in Aberdeen which may be closer than Glasgow.
Fingers crossed
Turia x


----------



## Pizzicato45 (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm so sorry you find yourself in this situation. 
There's a private scan option (run from Raigmore) called highland ultrasound. There's also a private clinic on George Street Aberdeen and Aberdeen fertility clinic might be an option too. 
Good luck 
Px


----------



## scarletmac (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank you so much Pizzicato45 and Turia for your help. Found quite a few options and assume all are as good as each other. x


----------

